# Weekly competition 2011-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R U F2 R' F R2 F2 R'
*2. *F' R F' R U R2 U2 F
*3. *R' U2 F R' F2 U' R2 U' R U'
*4. *R F' R' U R' U F' U F'
*5. *U' R2 U2 F U' R2 U2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U F2 L' F L' B' L B U' B' R' B R' D2 L R' U R'
*2. *U' B' D2 R2 B' F' L F' D' R' F2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D U'
*3. *F2 D U2 B2 D U L' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 R B U' B2 U' F2
*4. *F' D' U2 F2 L' R F' U2 R2 U2 R F L2 D R U2 L' R
*5. *U2 B' U F D2 L' R2 D' B' R' D L D R2 U L' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw R2 F2 R' Uw2 F2 Uw' R B2 L R2 B2 L Rw2 Fw2 F Uw' U Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw' D' F D Uw' Rw' Uw' U' B2 D Rw2 U2 L2 Fw F2 L2 R' Uw U2
*2. *D Fw2 U' B2 R2 D2 L Rw2 R' Uw U R B U B' F2 R' Fw2 D Uw' U B' Fw Rw' F' L' Rw2 R2 B' Uw' B' R Uw B2 D U L R B D'
*3. *Rw2 U B2 F' Uw U2 L2 Rw' D B' Rw2 F' L2 Rw2 R B D U' L Rw2 Fw D' Uw' U B L F D2 Rw' R2 D2 R' U' B' R' B Fw' L' U L
*4. *Uw B Uw' U2 R B Uw' B D Fw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Rw R B' Uw' B' Fw U' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R2 B2 U' B Rw B F2 Uw L2 D2 U R' U2 R2 D2
*5. *L' Rw2 D U2 Rw U Rw2 U R' F' L Rw' R U R F Rw2 Fw' D Uw2 B2 Fw R' F2 D Uw U B D' Rw B2 D' Rw2 B D' U Rw' D' Uw2 Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Bw' Uw L2 Rw' R' Bw2 Fw Lw2 B' Dw' L' Lw B2 Dw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Bw' F R2 D2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw Dw2 Lw' D2 Rw Dw2 L2 Rw B2 Bw' Uw' Rw Dw' Uw' B D F' D B' Lw' D' Rw' B' Dw' Lw' D2 B D' U' Fw2 F' Dw Rw' R2 Bw2
*2. *D' Bw2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 F2 Uw' B' Dw2 B' F' Dw' R Bw' R2 D2 Uw' Bw L' Dw2 Rw R Dw2 L2 Rw' R2 Dw' Lw B' D' B2 Uw2 Fw Dw2 U Lw' Dw U' Bw2 F' Uw R' B2 Lw D Uw2 L' Rw' Uw2 U2 Rw R2 B L' R2 F2 Dw2 Uw U' F2
*3. *F Dw F U F2 Uw Lw Dw F' L2 Lw' U' Lw' Rw' Bw2 F Dw U B2 L Rw' R2 Dw2 Uw' U Bw2 Rw R2 B Bw F2 D2 Bw Uw Bw L Dw' Rw F L2 F2 Dw Uw2 Bw2 U Rw2 Fw L2 Rw2 Dw' L2 B2 Fw Rw Fw2 L B' U' B F
*4. *Rw' B2 Uw2 U Rw2 B' R' Uw U2 L D2 Uw Bw' D Bw Fw2 R B' L2 Lw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw' R F' L' Lw2 R2 D Uw2 Fw' Dw2 L' F' D2 U2 Rw2 B' Dw' Rw U' B' Uw' U2 B Bw2 F' L2 Lw' R2 Fw' Lw2 B Bw' F Lw' Rw2
*5. *F' D Uw Bw Uw' Bw2 Fw2 U' F' Rw2 F D' U Bw Rw D U' L Fw D' Dw B2 Fw' F' D' Dw2 Bw2 R2 B Fw' Dw2 B2 Fw' R2 B' Bw Uw U B2 D2 B2 Lw' Rw2 B2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Bw U' B2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw Dw2 U L' B' L Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R2 D 2U2 U 3R 2R D 3R2 3F L2 3R' F2 D U2 3R2 2R' U 2B 3F2 F2 L' 3U2 3R2 3F' 3R 2D R' D2 3F' F 3U 2U 2L2 2D2 U2 2R2 2B' 3F2 2F F2 3U' 3R2 2R2 B 2R 2F' 2D R 2F R2 3F' U2 B2 R 2U' 2F2 D2 2U' 3R2 2R2 R' 2U' 2R' 2D' L U L' 2D2 2B' 3F2 F' 2R' D2 2D2 U' F2 3R2 2R' U' 3R
*2. *R' 3U' 3F L2 2U B' F 2L 2R2 2B2 2D' L' D2 2B2 3U2 B2 2B' U2 R' 2B2 2D 3U2 2L' 3R' 3U 2B' D' U 2F 3U2 2B 2F2 2L' 2B2 2L2 3R2 R2 U 2F D 2D' 2F' 2D F 3R2 3F D 2B2 L' 2D' 2R' 2F 2U 2B' 3F2 F' 2R2 U 2F2 2R' 3F U L2 2R2 3U 2F U' 3R2 B' 3F 3U' L' F D2 2D2 3U2 2L2 2F' L2 D
*3. *2L2 3R 2B 3F2 2F R D2 3R' R 2B2 U' 2R 2D F 3R2 2R R B2 R' B 3F2 2U' 3R' 3F2 2L2 D 2U2 B' 2D' L' B' 2F' 3R B 2D 2B2 R B' F2 D' 2B' 3U2 R' U2 3R2 3U 3F' R' 3F2 F' 2U' U 3F' 2L2 2F' L' 2F2 F' D' 3U U2 2L2 2R' U' 3R' R2 3F2 2D L2 3R2 R' 3F F2 3U' 2F 2R 2F 3U2 R' U2
*4. *2B2 L2 3R2 B L 3R2 B D2 2B' 2U2 2L 2R R D' 2R2 B' 2U' 2B' 2F2 F' D' 3R' 2F' 3U L' B' 2F L' R2 B' 3F2 2F 2D2 2F2 L2 R2 2D B 3R 3F D' 2D' U B 3F2 2D2 R' B 2U 2F F 3U2 R2 3U F2 2U2 F 2U R' D2 2L' U F2 2D2 3R 2R R 3F 2L' B' 2B' U2 3R 2D 2L 3R2 F2 U 3R2 2R'
*5. *3R2 3F' 3R' R 3F2 2L2 2D L2 B2 2B' 2R' 2B2 L2 D' 2D' U 2B 3F 2F' 2L2 B' 2B 3F2 3U2 B2 2R 2D2 3R2 2B 2F2 L2 B2 3R' U2 B 3U2 B' 2B F2 3R R2 2B F2 R' 2F2 3U2 B2 2U2 3F' 3U2 2F2 R' 3U' 2U 2B 3F2 D' 3U' 2U L 2U 3R' D2 3U F2 U2 R 3U' 2U2 B2 2R' F 2U2 2L2 D R' 2U 3R' 2D2 2U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F F2 2L2 3U' U2 3L' D 2L2 F' 2D2 2B L' 3U' 2B2 3B2 3F' 3D 3R' B' R2 3D' U' 3L2 2D 2F2 3L2 R' 2F 2D' 3L2 2F F2 3R' 3D2 L2 R' 2F U2 2B 2F' 3L 2U' L2 D2 2U' 3L' 2R' 2B' 2R' 3F2 D' 2R 3F 3D 2R' B2 2U' 2R2 2U2 3L' 3B2 2U2 U' 2B' 2D 3R2 2R' 3D 3B 3R' 3D' 2F2 L2 2R' R 3B D 2L' 2D2 R B 3U2 3F L' D 3U 2U 3R' R2 D 3R' 3D 3R' 2B' L' 3F2 2R B 2B' 3B
*2. *2R' D' 2D2 2B D2 2U2 3F D2 3B 2R 3U B 3F' L' R2 2D 3F 3R2 2B' 3B 3F2 2U' 2B2 L 3L2 3R R2 3F2 F' 3D2 3U 2B L F 3D2 B 2F' 3U2 U' 3R' 2F F D2 2L' 2R' F 2D2 L 3F 2F2 D 2D 2U2 3L2 3F' 2D' 2U2 3L2 U2 R 2D2 2L' U 3R' R2 3U2 2L' 2F' 3R2 2D' 3U2 2F2 L' 2L 2F 3L' B 3B L' B2 L 3L' 2R' 3B 2L' 3L' 3F2 3D2 3B 3D U' R2 3F 3R' 2F U' 2R' 3D B2 2B2
*3. *D2 2F2 2R' 2B 3B' R U' L 3R2 3B 3U B 3R2 B' U F2 3L 3R F' R' 2B L' 2L' 2R' 3D R B' 3B 2U L' D 3U B2 2D2 3R2 R' 3D2 3U 3B R 2U2 R' 3U2 3F 2F2 D2 2F' F2 3D' 2L 2D' 3R' 3B2 R' U2 3F 2L 3R2 B 3B' 2D' 2B2 L2 2B' D2 3D2 2F' 2D 3D 3R 2B 3U2 2B' 3D 2R B' 3B 3D 3F 2L' 3L 3D2 2U 2B2 U2 3B2 3D2 3L D 3D' B2 2L2 3R 2R B' 3F2 D 2D2 3U2 3L2
*4. *2D L 2L 2F F 3L2 3U2 2F2 F 3L2 3R 3U' 3R' 3B 2F F2 D L2 3R2 3F' D' 2D' 3L' 2F' U' R2 3B 2R 2F' L 3B2 L2 2R2 D L2 2R' 3B2 U2 2B2 3B F R 2F L' 3R2 2B 3B' F' 2D R 3U 2U2 3R' 2D 3F2 F L' R' U' 3F2 L B2 D2 F2 3D2 F' 3U2 3L' 3B2 L2 B2 2B' D2 2B 3L 3R' 2D 3U2 U2 2B 3F' L' 3L 2U B 2B 3U2 L2 2L2 2R2 R 3U' 2L 2B2 3L F' D' 3U' U' 2F2
*5. *2D2 U2 2B' 3F2 D' 3L2 2R B' D' 2D' L' D U' 2F F 2D2 3L' 3U' L' 2B2 2R' 3D2 U 2R2 2D2 2R2 3D2 2B' 3B' 3D 3F 2F D' F2 2D L D2 2R' B 2B' U2 2L2 D' 3F 2U 2L2 3R' 3F' 2R' 2U L 2L' B 2L' 3R' D' 2D' 3D' 2U' 2B D 2U2 B' F 2R2 3D2 2B' 3R2 D2 3B 2F D F' 3D2 2F2 R 2U' 2B' 2L2 3L D' 3D U2 3R' B 3U' 3F 3U' F2 3R2 2R' 3B F' R' 3D 2L 3R' D2 2L' 3L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R F' R2 F R2 U R
*2. *F2 R' F2 R' U2 R F U2 R'
*3. *R U F' U F2 U' F R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 F' U' F' L' B L' F' D2 B' L D2 L' U2 L2 R'
*2. *R' D U L2 F U' R2 B U B R2 D2 R U' L2 R2 B U
*3. *B F2 U R D' R' F2 R B' L' U' B2 F L' U F U R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B2 D' Uw U2 B F' U' R' F' Rw D' R' B2 F R Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw Fw2 F Uw L' R U' B2 Rw2 D Rw R2 Uw U Fw2 F' D' Rw2 R' D2 U
*2. *R' U F' L R' B' D2 L2 Rw' D' B L' U' Rw R B2 Uw Rw2 Uw' L Uw2 U' B2 L Fw2 R Fw F D L B L R2 U' B2 Uw L' D Uw2 U2
*3. *Uw' U2 L' Rw2 B2 L' Rw2 Uw' L' D' U2 L2 Fw F D2 F U R Uw' U B Uw2 Fw D' F2 U2 L Uw U B F' Rw' B' U' F2 R Fw R2 B Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw Uw' R U R2 D2 U B' Bw2 L D' Uw L F Lw2 Dw' U R Dw2 Uw2 Bw Fw Rw2 D Dw R Bw' Dw2 B2 Dw U' Lw R Dw R2 Uw' Bw Rw2 Uw L2 Lw R2 Dw Rw2 B F' L' Lw' Rw R' D F2 Dw2 Uw' Bw2 L2 Lw' R' Dw2 Uw2
*2. *Dw2 Uw L2 Rw2 U2 B' Bw' Uw' Rw2 Bw2 Uw L R2 F Dw2 U Lw B D Bw Fw L' Rw' R2 F L2 Dw2 L2 D2 Fw' R' B Lw' Rw R D2 Dw' Fw2 Lw' D Rw R Bw F D' L' Bw Lw Rw R B Uw B2 Lw2 B' Fw' Lw Bw' Fw F
*3. *Dw Rw D Dw' Uw2 B2 Rw' B F' D' Uw U' B' L2 Lw' Uw2 Fw D Fw' U2 Bw2 R2 D Dw2 U' F R' B2 Uw Fw2 F2 Rw2 R Uw2 B' Bw2 F2 Uw2 Lw Rw' D' R D2 L' D' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw2 Uw' Rw B' Bw2 F Rw B2 Lw2 Rw Fw' U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 3R2 2R 3F 2F 2R 2B2 3F' 2R' 2U' U2 3R' 2R2 2D2 R2 2D' 3U 2U' U B2 F2 2D2 3R2 D R 3U' B' 3F F 2L2 3U 2F' 3R D 2U2 2B' U2 R 2U2 R 2F2 D2 2U' B 2B 3R2 2F' L R2 2B2 2L2 B 2F2 D' 3R' 3F L' 3R 3U' U2 3R 2B' 2D L' R 2F' L2 2B' 2L 3F' 2F F L 2L 2R2 R2 F' 2L2 3R2 F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' 2L' 2D2 3U2 3B2 2F' D2 2B2 U' 2B2 2F2 F 3L2 2D2 2U 2F2 D2 B2 2U' 3L2 R 2D2 3D' 3F' F' 2U F2 3D' B 3U' 3B 3U' 3F' 3R' 3B' 2D 3L2 D 3B L' 3R2 3B 2F F' 2R2 R' 3D2 3L2 D L2 2L' 3L' 3R2 2R2 D L' 2D2 2L 3L2 F 2R2 U2 R 3D' 2F' D2 2B D2 2F2 U2 2B' 2D' 2B' L2 3D' 3B' F2 2D2 3D' B2 2U2 F 2D 2B' 3R' R' F2 U 2L' 3R2 R2 3U 3R2 D' 3U2 3L' 2F' L' 3D2 2R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' F2 R' D2 B' D L B L2 F2 D2 L B' U' L' R
*2. *D2 B' F' L F2 L B2 L' U' L' B2 L F' D R' B' D'
*3. *B' D R2 U2 R' D2 B' U R B F2 D2 F R F U2 B R2
*4. *D' U' L' R U' L D F' R2 U B R D' L' D2 B' R2
*5. *F U2 F2 L U L' R B2 R2 F R' B' L' U2 R B2 R
*6. *B U' R' B' U' L2 D' L D' R B R D2 F2 L2 B R2
*7. *F' D' F2 R B2 F' L' D R' D U2 R2 F R' F R D2
*8. *U' B2 U' L F' D2 F' L' D' L' D' U2 L' R B' D2 R2 U
*9. *D2 L' D' L2 D R B' R2 B2 L R' D2 F2 D' F L' F R2
*10. *B L' D B2 F R2 F' U F L D2 B U' B D2 L B2 F2
*11. *R2 B2 L U L' R2 D' L2 D B2 D' L B' F' R2 D' F U'
*12. *R' U2 L' F2 L' D2 F U2 B' D2 R D' R2 D F2 D2 L' U'
*13. *U L' B L2 R D2 R D2 B2 F D' B F U' R2 B2 F' U'
*14. *U' B2 L' R' D B' D U' R B' L U B2 R' F' D B2 D'
*15. *F2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D R' B L' F2 U' L' U' L' B' D2 U
*16. *R2 B2 L' R2 U2 F' U' F2 L' B2 U2 R' U' B D R' F' U2
*17. *U2 F D' R' U F' U2 B2 L F R' U2 F' R' F' L2 B2 D
*18. *L' U R' U B L D' R2 F L U2 L2 B' F2 L D2 F2 R
*19. *D2 R' D' U L' D' L B L' B L' B2 R2 B2 D' L R' F' U'
*20. *F R2 F L U F2 R' U' F L' R B' U2 L F2 U' R' U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L2 R U2 F L F U L' D' F D R2 D2 U B' D2 U2
*2. *U R' B' U2 F L D R2 F D F U L' U B U' L'
*3. *L2 F2 U' L' U' R D' R' B' F D2 R' U' R F U' F D
*4. *B L U2 L2 F L' B' R B' R D' U2 R' U' L B R2 B
*5. *L B L B2 U' B' U2 R' U B' D' F U2 L' B' D F2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B F' D F2 D L' B' R B F2 U' F L' F' L B D U'
*2. *L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' L' R' F L R2 B L' D R U F' R2
*3. *R2 B F' D R' B L D B' L' D F D B D' R D U
*4. *L' R' B' F' U' F L2 D2 R F2 L U F2 D B2 F' R
*5. *L B D2 B2 U L' B' L' D' F L2 F2 D2 B' L2 R F U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B U R2 F R' B L' B F' U' R D R' F R' F
*2. *U' F' L' F' R D' R2 U2 B' F2 D' L' B2 F U2 L D' R2
*3. *D' F2 U R' D2 R B D2 F2 R D F2 D R' F2 L' U
*4. *B' U F' L F L2 D2 B2 D' L' D U R2 B2 U L' F R'
*5. *F' U L' R F2 L2 D2 U' F R' D2 B' F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B' L' R2 D L2 B' U B2 F L D2 U2 B R' D2 F2 D' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' F2 U' F R2 F U' F
*3. *F2 U R' U' R D F' D2 L2 D' F2 L2 B' F2 R2 U B U2
*4. *B U L2 Uw U' Fw' F' D2 U Fw' Rw B Uw L' Rw' B' Uw' L' B2 Uw' U' L D B' L2 B' Fw' L2 Uw' F' D' Uw U2 L' R2 Uw' B' F L Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U2 F R' U'
*3. *D' R2 F' U B2 D' F L' F U' R' U B R' D' L U2 F
*4. *B2 F2 R' B' R2 B' F U2 B2 Fw' F Uw B Fw' Rw Fw L2 D2 Rw Uw F D2 U' B' Uw' L B2 Fw' D' L' Rw R' B Uw' B Uw' F2 R Uw U
*5. *D' U Fw2 Uw L2 Dw U2 F2 L' Lw2 Rw2 F2 L B' F' Uw2 Bw Rw' Bw' Lw R2 D2 F' Lw' R2 Dw U F Dw2 Lw' D B' Fw L2 R' F Uw Lw U2 Fw' Lw2 F R' Uw2 Bw D Uw L' F' Dw Bw Lw2 B Dw U2 Lw U' Bw2 Fw2 Rw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=-4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U R' B R U' B' R l b' u'
*2. *U B' R B L U R B' l r b' u
*3. *U' B R' L B' U R' B' l' r'
*4. *R' L' B' R' L' B R' L l r' u
*5. *B L' B U' L U' R U r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,-3) (-4,3) (3,0) (1,3) (6,3) (3,5) (-3,0) (3,3) (6,3) (3,0) (0,2) (0,2) (1,2) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,3)
*2. *(3,5) (4,6) (3,0) (-3,1) (-4,0) (-3,0) (3,3) (0,3) (3,1) (0,5) (0,4) (3,0) (4,4) (0,2) (3,2) (0,4) (3,0) (0,0)
*3. *(-5,6) (5,3) (6,3) (5,4) (-4,3) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (6,4) (0,2) (6,1) (0,3) (6,3) (2,4) (0,0)
*4. *(6,-1) (0,-2) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (0,5) (-5,4) (-1,0) (6,0) (6,0) (-5,0) (-1,0) (1,0) (0,4) (-4,4) (-4,3) (3,0) (0,2)
*5. *(6,-3) (-3,6) (3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (3,4) (6,4) (6,2) (-2,2) (-4,0) (0,2) (-1,4) (2,0) (-5,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B R' B' R' B' R' F' R' L' B' L F R' L' B' F' L R' L' R F B R L' F'
*2. *F' R' L' F' L' R B' R' B L' R' L B F R B L' R B' R L R L F' R
*3. *L' R F' L' F R' F L' F' R L' R F B' R F R L' R' F' B' F R B' F
*4. *B' R' B' L' R' L B' L' R' L' B F B' L' F B F L R' L' F L' F B' F'
*5. *L' F' L' R' F R' F' R' F B L' F B' L F L F R' F R B' F B' R' B'


----------



## Edmund (Mar 11, 2011)

3x3
av-18.59
18.07, 19.43, (22.66), (16.32), 18.28

OH
av-36.32
38,42, 36.00, (42.00), (30.28), 34,56

2x2
av- 5.80
(8.14), 4.89, 5.88, 6.62 (2.88)
2nd and 5th were the only clls i really recalled quick enough, used the wrong cll alg on first one


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 11, 2011)

*2x2:* (2.81) 4.70 4.82 (6.60) 2.91 => 4.15

*3x3:* 13.90 13.68 (17.17) (12.03) 12.39 => 13.32

*4x4:* (1:08.15) (54.35) 1:04.65 1:05.46 59.41 => 1:03.17

*5x5:* 2:39.36 (2:20.30) 2:36.57 (2:54.21) 2:31.42 => 2:35.78

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 18.61 => 18.61

*3x3 OH:* 33.31 32.74 (28.61) (35.78) 29.91 => 31.99

*2-4 Relay:* 1:24.92

*2-5 Relay:* 4:10.34

*Magic:* (1.44) 1.27 1.37 1.30 (1.20) => 1.31

*Master Magic:* 2.77 (2.69) 2.77 (DNF) 3.00 => 2.85

*Clock:* 13.68 15.94 (12.31) (21.19) 13.03 => 14.22

*Megaminx:* (1:42.82) 1:48.57 (2:03.37) 1:47.29 2:00.37 => 1:52.07
Comment: First solve had PLL Skip.  Finally beat my official times! 

*Pyraminx:* 6.78 (11.29) 7.21 (6.51) 8.26 => 7.41

*Square-1:* (24.63) 35.12 33.86 (1:00.82) 42.05 => 37.01


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 12, 2011)

2x2x2: 8.88, 8.44, 8.57, 7.47, 5.95 - *8.16*

3x3x3: 15.10, 15.77, (14.06), 15.76, (18.79) - *15.54*

Not my day...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 12, 2011)

3x3: 
Average: 14.81
1.	14.55	
2.	14.53
3.	(16.04)
4.	15.35
5.	(12.37)

3x3 onehanded:
Average: 20.04
1.	(17.03)
2.	20.53	
3.	18.60
4.	20.98
5.	(26.64)


----------



## cubefan4848 (Mar 12, 2011)

Pyraminx- 3.45, 4.91, 4.91, 5.75, 4.89= 4.90


----------



## pappas (Mar 12, 2011)

2x2: 4.70, 2.84, 3.09, 3.62, 2.36 = 3.18
3x3: 11.76, 15.19, 14.24, 10.65, 10.83 = 12.28


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 12, 2011)

2x2: 1.88, 2.35, 2.97, 2.24, 1.65 = 2.16 - lol.. 
3x3: 8.99, 15.51, 10.18, 9.68, 9.25 = 9.71
4x4: 46.03, 48.77, 50.54, 48.24, 49.80 = 48.93
5x5: 1:27.41, 1:31.98, 1:32.95, 1:28.85, 1:30.74 = 1:30.52
6x6: 2:55.04, 2:43.90, 2:44.57, 2:47.93, 2:32.59 = 2:45.47
7x7: 4:52.78, 4:22.97, 4:48.65, 5:01.41, 4:49.04 = 4:50.16
2x2 BLD: 15.55+, 17.23+, DNF(16.50) = 15.55
3x3 BLD: 1:50.16, 1:28.11, DNF(1:49.27) = 1:28.11
4x4 BLD: 6:07.57, DNF, DNS = 6:07.57
5x5 BLD: 14:49.50, DNS, DNS = 14:49.50
Multi BLD: 6/6 25:05
3x3 OH: 19.70, 20.30, 20.16, 18.35, 15.92 = 19.40
3x3 WF: 1:18.09, 1:15.66, 1:32.01, 1:18.23, 1:12.54 = 1:17.33
3x3 MTS: 55.63, 51.40, 54.50, 1:05.49, 46.76 = 53.84
2-4 relay: 1:11.11
2-5 relay: 2:38.67
Magic: 1.21, 1.21, 3.24+, 1.50, 1.31 = 1.34
Master Magic: 3.90, 4.11, 4.20, 3.97, 3.74 = 3.99
Clock: 11.77, 8.85, 9.64, 8.64, 11.28 = 9.92
Megaminx: 51.57, 51.67, 55.40, 50.06, 52.64 = 51.96
Pyraminx: 3.38, 6.10, 5.09, 3.89, 5.06 = 4.68
Square-1: 19.15, 22.74, 15.62, 21.20, 18.11 = 19.49

FMC: 34



Spoiler



Scramble: B' L' R2 D L2 B' U B2 F L D2 U2 B R' D2 F2 D' U
Solution: D' F' U' L' R2 U L' F L' F' D2 L' D' F2 D L D' L' F' R' D' R D R' D R' F2 R B R' F2 R B' R (34)

2x2x2: D' F' U' L' R2 U (6)
2x2x3: L' F L' F' D2 L' (12)
F2L+OLL: D' F2 D L D' L' F' R' D' R D R' D *R* (26)
PLL: *R2* F2 R B R' F2 R B' R (35)
1 move cancels.

Would've wanted a better result with a 16 move F2L :/


----------



## y235 (Mar 12, 2011)

2x2: (8.79), 9.34, 8.96, 9.37, (10.81) --> 9.22
2x2 BLD:
3x3:
3x3 OH: 1:18.95, (DNF), (1:05.57), 1:25.58, 1:12.13 --> 1:18.89 (σ = 5.49)
3x3 FMC:


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 12, 2011)

*2x2: 3.34 =* 3.68, (4.30), 3.14, 3.21, (2.78)
Lanlan, Yay some ortaga 
*3x3: 17.20 =* 17.29, 17.03, (16.06), 17.27, (18.96)
DaYan LingYun III, Blahk couln’t get below 17 avgs all day. :fp:fp
*4x4: 1:12.85 =* (1:23.36)[OP], 1:05.93, 1:15.46[P], 1:17.16[O], (1:03.72)
Lanlan, Single, and average PB 
*5x5: 3:41.58 =* (3:29.07), 3:42.11, (3:56.82), 3:34.72, 3:49.12
Rubik's, Pretty good, :tu:tu:tu
*6x6: 10:50.67 =*  (11:17.00), 10:58.00[OP], 10:45.00[P], (10:38.00), 10:49.00[O]
Simulator, The program doesn’t do milliseconds 
*7x7: 15:45.00 =* (16:07.00), 15:49.00, (15:32.00), 15:48.00, 15:38.00
Simulator, Did better than I thought I would 
*If it’s not okay to use simulators let me know!* Then I’ll have to wait to get my V-cubes in:confused:

*2x2 BLD: 14.77=* 24.73+, 14.77, DNF(26.72)
Last was off by R2 F2 R2 , but good single 
*3x3 BLD: 1:54.46 = * DNF(1:58.11), DNF(1:56.34), 1:54.46
M2, 3-cycle, Good, 
*4x4 BLD: DNF =* DNF, DNF, DNF
Blah all were off by a few centers, But good for the first time doing this 
*3x3 Multi BLD: 2/3 (17:12.89) = 1*
Messed up the second one, again I can’t get all three from messing up remembering the memo :fp

*3x3 OH: 29.58 =* 31.05, (33.89), 33.82, 23.88, (23.80)
Loose DaYan LingYun III, should have done some more practice solves 
*3x3 WF: 2:52.16 =* 2:50.76, (3:08.12), 2:53.80, (2:43.27), 2:51.93
Rubik’s I’m a getting better  
*3x3 MTS: 59.25 =* 1:08.94, 51.65, (DNF(42.12)), 57.15+, (42.22)
Weird avg. ??? well PBs and sub-1 
*3x3 FMC: 47 *


Spoiler



Scramble: B' L' R2 D L2 B' U B2 F L D2 U2 B R' D2 F2 D' U
Solution: D2 B' D' R B L2 F L' F2 L F L F2 U2 F' U' L U' L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' D' L' D L' D' L2 D U L U' L' U' F U2 L' U' L' U L U' F' L' D2 
Premove: D2
2x2x22 B' D' R B (5/48)
2x2x3: L2 F L' F2 L F2 (6/48)
EO: F' L F F U2 F' (6/48)
Pair: U' L U' L2 U2 (5/48)
Last Pair: L2 U L2 U' (4/48)
OLL' L' D L' D' L2 D (7/48)
PLL: U L U' L' U' F U2 L' U' L' U L' U' F L' (15/48)
Undo Premove: D2 (*48+1= 49*)
Cancelations: 2x2x3-EO: F2 F'= F (*49-1=48*), EO: F F = F2 (*48-1= 47*)



*2-4: 1:48.14*
OLL parity but good 
*2-5: 5:08.27*
uhhu IDK the parities 

*Magic: 1.86 =* (1.76), 1.85, (2.06), 1.86, 1.63, 1.88
Still rebreaking in my LingAo :confused:
*Master magic: 5.15 =*  (6.15), 5.28, 5.06, 5.10, (4.03)
LingAo, Pretty good last solve 
*Clock: 16.86 =* 19.74, (23.64), 17.20, 13.64, (12.56)
LingAo, Good good 
*Megaminx: 1:26.81 =* 1:32.21, (1:40.98), 1:24.80, 1:23.43, (1:13.86)
Mf8, Last solve was epically fast. Single and Average PB 
*Pyraminx: 6.56 =* 7.34, (4.05),  (7.81), 6.47, 5.87
QJ, no comment :tu
*Sq-1: 49.52 *= (36.94), 37.41, 45.00, (DNF(35.76)), 49.52[P]
Mf8, WOW :fp I HAte Sq-1
*Skewb: 13.76 =* 16.43, (19.72), 13.46, 11.40, (9.88)
Lanlan, pretty good


----------



## jrb (Mar 12, 2011)

3x3= 45.75, (43.17), 46.48, (49.30), 45.95= 46.12


----------



## PeterV (Mar 13, 2011)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.18, 7.02, (8.53), 6.00, (4.02) = *7.07 avg.*

3x3x3: (DNF), (23.08), 30.11, 23.19, 27.91 = *27.07 avg.*

Square-1: 1:06.71, 1:03.55, (56.43), (1:19.18), 1:04.56 = *1:04.94 avg.*


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 13, 2011)

*2x2:* (9.58), 4.33, 5.80, 5.46, (3.91) = 5.20
*3x3:* 18.00, (18.08), 13.94, 14.06, (12.58) = 15.33
*4x4:* (1:22.71), 1:13.97, (1:01.09), 1:20.08, 1:16.27 = 1:16.77
*5x5:* 2:14.93, 2:15.27, 2:07.15, (2:03.43), (2:20.06) = 2:12.45
*6x6:* 4:13.50, (4:37.97), 4:24.75, 4:35.69, (4:03.63) = 4:24.65
*7x7:* 6:15.46, (6:11.18), 6:51.13, (6:55.59), 6:54.36 = 6:40.32

*2x2 BLD:* 50.38, 42.71, 25.38 = 25.38
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:17.00, DNF = 2:17.00
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [8:51], DNS, DNS = DNF

*3x3 OH:* 27.65, (35.00), 33.08, 28.13, (21.15) = 29.62
*3x3 MTS:* 1:46.53, 1:59.09, 1:34.53, (1:16.02), (DNF) = 1:46.72
*2x2-4x4:* 1:40.05
*2x2-5x5:* 3:55.93

*Clock:* (19.93), 13.05, 10.65, (10.03), 13.65 = 12.45
*Pyraminx:* (5.08), (12.86), 7.53, 7.06, 5.69 = 6.76
*Square-1:* 52.38, 71.09, 66.55, (76.69), (46.43) = 63.34


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 13, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.31 6.04 (6.67) 6.27 (4.21) = 5.87
4x4x4: 167.00 177.98 125.67 (121.76) (DNF) = 2:36.88
Lots of pops... definitely need a new 4x4...
2x2x2 blindfolded: DNF, DNF, 1:02.64 = 1:02.64


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 13, 2011)

*2x2:* (2.38), 2.47, 3.38, (3.58), 3.34 = *3.06*
Comment: Failed the last solve.  So close to sub-3.
*2x2 BLD:* DNF(8.40), DNF(35.56), 15.38+ = *15.38*
Comment: So relieved that the last one was solved.
*3x3 OH:* 36.28, 30.72, 34.40, (38.88), (28.00) = *33.80*
Comment: Good average.
*Pyraminx:* (10.69), 9.94, 10.52, 10.08+, (8.31) = *10.18*
Comment: Bad.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 13, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 2.01, (1.75), 2.36, (2.63), 1.94 = *2.10*
*3x3x3:* (12.27), 10.90, 10.44, (8.32), 10.40 = *10.58*
*4x4x4:* (49.47), 48.65, (41.53), 47.94, 47.30 = *47.96*
*5x5x5:* (1:32.41), (1:46.76), 1:35.02, 1:36.52, 1:39.75 = *1:37.10*
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 21.38, 8.22 = *8.22*
*3x3x3BLD:* 37.64, 25.40, DNF = *25.40*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3x3OH:* 19.71, 21.07, (21.40), (19.02), 19.95 = *20.24*
*MTS:* 1:06.24, 1:06.50, 1:05.36, (49.49), (1:08.09) = *1:06.03*
*2-4relay: 1:11.22*
*2-5relay: 2:59.42*
*megaminx:* 1:43.64, (1:37.22), (1:59.44), 1:40.25, 1:49.22 = *1:44.37*
*pyraminx:* 6.15, (9.87), (5.70), 7.74, 6.24 = *6.71*
*square-1:* 21.30, (37.57), (17.79), 32.61, 23.90 = *25.94*

*FMC: 34*


Spoiler



R B' F D B2 R B U' F' B2 L B L' B' L' B L B' U2 B' U B U B2 U' B L' B2 L B' L' B' L U
meh, safety solution.
Scramble: B' L' R2 D L2 B' U B2 F L D2 U2 B R' D2 F2 D' U
2x2x3: R B' F D B2 R B U' F' B2 L B L'
EO: B' L' B L
F2L: B' U2 B' U B U B2 U' *B2 U*
ZBLL: *U' B'* L' B2 L B' L' B' L U


----------



## nccube (Mar 13, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.39, 2.31, 4.38, 3.98, 2.28 = *2.89*
*3x3:* 11.28, 10.80, 14.56, 12.23, 12.61 = *12.04*
*4x4:* 1:01.14, 1:04.49, 1:08.95, 1:18.58, 1:05.43 = *1:06.21*
*5x5:* 2:02.51, 1:57.65, 1:41.09, 1:59.07, 1:57.39 = *1:58.04*
*6x6:* 4:10.45, 4:05.06, 4:43.50, 4:47.72, 4:11.70 = *4:21.88*
*7x7:* 7:48.52, 7:08.76, 5:57.03, 7:24.22, DNF = *7:27.17* 
*Clock:* 12.23, 9.55, 10.45, 15.67, 13.09 = *11.92*
9.55 is PB single and 2nd sub10.
*Pyra:* 7.73, 14.78, 9.98, 7.05, 7.45 = *8.39*
*OH:* 23.97, 19.82, 17.89, 21.71, 24.71 = *21.83*
PB avg5, with a counting 19.
*Magic:* 1.20, 1.34, 1.08, 1.25, 1.89 = *1.26*
*FMC:* *49*


Spoiler



z2 R U2 R' D' L D R B 
U L' U2 L 
U' R U2 R2' U' R U F' U' F 
U' L U' L'
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' 
y2 L R U2 R' L' y L' U R' U2 L U' R U


*2-3-4 relay:* *1:40.82*
*2-3-4-5 relay:* *3:38.88*
*Square-1:* 57.29, 49.20, 40.04, 54.22, 46.09 = *49.84*


----------



## Attila (Mar 13, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves
BR’B’F’U’D2FB2LFU’D2B’UD’RL2BD2U2F’R2D’B2U’DB2U2R2FR2
premoves: R2FR2
BR’B’F’U’D2FB2LF’ all corners -1 move, and 4 edges,
F2U’D2B’UD’R more 2 edges,
L2BD2U2F’ more 2 edges,
R2D’B2U’DB2U2 corners completion,
R2FR2 undo premoves.
I found this premoves in 45 minutes, was not enough time for better end. Then i found this solution in 1h 50 min:
BR’B’F’U’D2FB2LF’ same as my first solution,
switch to inverse scramble,
D2F2D2U’B’D’URDL2DBD2U2F’UFR2.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 13, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves



Spoiler



D2 U' L R' F D' F2 [2x2x2]
R D' R' U' B' U B' [F2L-1]
F' R2 F D R2 D' [F2L]
U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' [LL (Benny)]

Oh, ***. Ofc it's 29 in stm :/.


----------



## Micael (Mar 13, 2011)

3x3x3BLD: DNF 2:33.86 2:44.25
Good, just checked if I still can solve it BLD. 

Edit:
3x3x3multi-BLD: 3/6 in 26:47
Ok, good start.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 13, 2011)

3x3: 15.01, (12.43), 13.84, 15.37, (15.73) = 14.74
OH: (13.94), 15.80, (16.08), 16.00, 14.37 = 15.39

I think the only thing my other hand gives me is the ability to get slightly faster singles xD


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 13, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 5.71, 3.40, 6.59, 6.92, 4.94 = 5.74 avg5
*3x3x3:* 24.99, 16.96, 23.67, 18.27, 14.98= 19.63 avg5
*2-4 relay:* 2:18.60


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 14, 2011)

Kenneth

FMC 30

LL-skip 



Spoiler



2x2x2: D F' L2 B L' B . D' : , (7)

At the dot insert L' and at the comma L to make it a X cross. At the colon insert U' to prepare for next pair.

X Cross: D F' L2 B L' B L' D' U' L (10)
P2: U' F U F' (4, 14)
P3: R' U2 R (3, 17)
Pair up last: L U' L' U' B' U B (7, 24)
*Woha!*: U2 B L' B' L (5, 29)
AUF: U' (1, 30)

Normal until that woha! At first I had a setup to a com to solve last pair and LL-edges and then L3C, 20 moves vs 6 =)


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 14, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 18.11, (20.34), 18.02, 18.69, (17.71) = *18.27*
*6x6x6*: (3:34.67), 3:40.30, 3:41.40, (3:51.27), 3:41.82 = *3:41.17*

Busy week no free time


----------



## hhgoal (Mar 14, 2011)

*3x3*: 49.35, 47.98, (DNF), 54.17, (45.38) = *50.5* average

*3x3 Fewest Moves*: 91



first fewest moves try (not really sure how that works?)


----------



## AnsonL (Mar 14, 2011)

*2x2-*1.67, 2.36, 3.94, 2.45, 2.41= *2.40*
*3x3-* 10.26, 12.24, 10.94, 12.41, 11.44= *11.54* lol


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 14, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 31 HTM*
Aargh no time to look for an insertion on the corner cycle, this should have been a PB!!!!
Spend too much time on a lousy LL in the regular solve



Spoiler



NISS
Start on regular scramble:
D F' U' L' U' B *U2* makes 2x2x2 block 7
*U* L U' makes 2x2x3 block 9 (U2 U cancels into U')

switch to inverse scramble with premoves U L' U B' U L U F D'

D B' L B L' D L makes pseudo F2L minus one corner 16
R F L' F L F2 R' fat sune 23
D' L2 undo pseudo and ALF leaves three corners 25
B D B' U B D' B' U' solves corners 33

Solution:
D F' U' L' U' B U' L *U' U* B D B' U' B D' B' L2 D R F2 L' F' L F' R' L' D' L B' L' B D'
last U' on inverse cancels with last U' of regular solve = 31 HTM

Final solution:
D F' U' L' U' B U' L B D B' U' B D' B' L2 D R F2 L' F' L F' R' L' D' L B' L' B D' = 31 HTM


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 15, 2011)

Pyraminx: 4.66, (7.37), 5.22, (4.46), 5.87 = *5.25*


----------



## Kian (Mar 15, 2011)

2x2x2- 5.34, 6.38, 5.79, 6.22, 3.26
3x3x3- 11.63, 15.92, 13.57, 14.79, 16.30
3x3x3 OH- 23.61, 24.13, 27.09, 24.65, 23.92
5x5x5- 2:01.53, 2:05.33, 2:03.83, 2:06.49, 1:58.64


----------



## Kian (Mar 15, 2011)

hhgoal said:


> *3x3 Fewest Moves*: 91
> 
> 
> 
> first fewest moves try (not really sure how that works?)



For future reference you should always provide your solution with your FMC result. Just trying to help since you said you weren't sure how it works. Welcome to FMC!


----------



## JyH (Mar 15, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 3:31.56, 3:58.23, 4:01.92
My 3x3 Average sucked, so yeah...


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 15, 2011)

hhgoal said:


> *3x3 Fewest Moves*: 91
> first fewest moves try (not really sure how that works?)



Well, your start is good ;-) The result to post is the number of moves in HTM

But typically you write down your solution.

for more info on FMC read this:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1566-Fewest-Moves-Tips-and-Techniques
this
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13599-The-FMC-thread
and check the solutions of other people in the weekly comps to see all these techniques in action.

FMC is a cool event and very good for your overall cube-understanding!


----------



## janelle (Mar 15, 2011)

*2x2x2*
5.53, (5.01), 6.93, 6.33, (8.82)
Average of 5: *6.26
*
*3x3x3*
18.99, 18.15, (17.72), (22.60), 20.62
Average of 5: *19.25
*
*3x3x3 OH*
30.32, 37.36, 31.10, (1:07.98), (29.69)
Average of 5: *32.93*
Messed up so many times on the sup1 >.>


----------



## Puzzle (Mar 15, 2011)

2x2: 3.45 - 2.47, (4.36), 3.86, 4.02, (2.06)
3x3: 13.33 - 13.11, 13.33, (15.86), (12.05), 13.55
4x4: 1:10.60 - (1:29.19), 1:01.80, 1:19.00, 1:11.02, (1:00.25) | (huge fail)
3x3OH: 28.25 - 26.77, (40.19), 28.19, (25.02), 29.80
Pyra: 4.58 - 4.47, (4.25), 4.53, 4.75, (6.34) | (so consistent for me)


----------



## okayama (Mar 15, 2011)

All rounds done!

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:09.87, 2:32.19, 3:13.09 = 2:09.87

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 13:57.34, 20:28.62, DNF [18:59.44] = 13:57.34
1st: PB! http://twitpic.com/49rnry
2nd: http://twitpic.com/4ach9c
3rd: Off by 2 centers http://twitpic.com/4ar6np

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, 39:25.99, 41:18.02 = 39:25.99
1st: Off by 2 X-centers http://twitpic.com/4a3ppt (Display time is not correct, maybe 40 min or so?)
2nd: http://twitpic.com/4abu3j
3rd: http://twitpic.com/4b1b1d

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/4 (30:02)
1st: Off by 4 corners and 4 edges
2nd: Un-setup miss while solving a parity. (should have done L2 but did U2)
http://twitpic.com/4aomyw (done in Shinkansen)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: B' L' R2 D L2 B' U B2 F L D2 U2 B R' D2 F2 D' U
Solution: D' R' B' R U R' L2 D' B' D' R2 B2 R' F R2 F' R' F R2 B' L' B R B' L F' D U' F2

Pre-scramble: B' D U' F2

Two 2x2x1 blocks: D' R' B'
2x2x3 block: R U R' L2 D2
Orient edges: D B' D'
F2L minus 1 slot: R2 B2
All but 3 corners: R' F R2 F' R' F R' * F'
Correction: B' D U' F2

Insert at *: R' B' L' B R B' L B

If you use pre-scramble: R2 B D U' F2, you can find:

Two 2x2x1 blocks: D' R' B'
2x2x2 block: R U R'
F2L minus 1 slot: L2 D2

but I couldn't find a good continuation.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 15, 2011)

2x2: (3.86), 2.20, 3.19, 3.55, (1.78) = 2.98
3x3: (11.19), 10.45, 8.58, 10.58, (7.58) = 9.87
OH: (21.42), 16.89, (16.83), 21.19, 17.75 = 18.61
4x4: 59.45, (47.91), 57.78, 59.70, (1:05.03) = 58.98 (POPs on the last 3 solves)


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 15, 2011)

*2x2:*8.39, 6.77, 9.69, 10.72, 9.22=9.10

*3x3:*28.92, 23.59, 27.48, DNF(10.16), 26.28=27.56


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 16, 2011)

*3x3:* (49.09), 37.64, (29.48), 31.96, 34.71 = *34.77*

*4x4:* (4:08.31), 3:44.21 3:26.96 (3:01.90) 3:24.46 = *3:31.88*

*Pyraminx:* 36.39, (39.68), (19.20), 39.25, 25.20 = *33.61*

*Magic:* (6.35), 3.84,(3.81), 4.23, 4.42 *= 4.16*


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.04, 4.86, (48.17), 6.08, (4.44) = *5.99*
48.17 was an internal pop.

*3x3:*17.14, (22.57), 16.64, 21.58, (13.63) = *18.45*
Very inconsistent and very fail.

*4x4:* 1:38.16, (1:50.81), 1:41.45, 1:42.68, (1:35.33) = *1:40.76*


----------



## Jakube (Mar 16, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (4.43), 7.29, 8.53, (8.55), 5.28 = *7.03*
*3x3x3:* (DNF(39.02)), (21.14), 24.24, 24.49, 21.17 = *23.30*
*4x4x4:* 1:36.45, 1:46.29, 1:41.55, (1:26.76), (1:47.80) = *1:41.43*
_Bad average_
*5x5x5:* (3:30.72), 3:20.06, (2:41.86), 3:08.84, 3.27.99 = *3:18.96*
_This could have been better, but is o.k._
*7x7x7:* (10:49.74), 10:45.50, (9:10.24), 9:31.06, 10:23.58 = *10:13.38*
_Nearly sub 10. _
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 36.11, 41.03, 33.79 = *33.79*
_Wow, all 3 finished_
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 2:02.31, 2:07.18, 2:07.48 = *2:02.31*
_As I said above_
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Two times I was interrupted, and when I solved the 3rd one, I´ll said to me, Memo unter 5 Minutes, and so I didn´t had time to check things._
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 28:29.18, DNF, 31:22.63 = *28:29.18*
_Yes, second success and 15 minutes better than the first one. _
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 3/4 (24:33.63) = 2*
_The 3rd one was such an easy scramble, two solved and two flipped edges, but one edge fall out, and I couln´t find it under the desk. _
*3x3x3 Onehanded:* 1.01.61, (1:01.92), 52:28, 55:67, (31.29) = *56:52*
_I just started pacticing OH again. The last two months I just did the weekly scrambles._
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:06.21*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:11.07*
*MegaMinx:* (4:49.10), (4:09.37), 4:28.75, 4:45.96, 4:28.92 = *4:34.54*
*PyraMinx:* 23.91, (40.68+), 33.43, (17.21), 30.23 = *29.19*


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 18, 2011)

7x7x7: 6:13.64, 6:03.98, 5:58.69, 6:07.77, 6:36.43 = 6:08.46


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 18, 2011)

*5x5x5BLD:* 12:07.30 DNS DNS
comment: Done with two alarm clocks sounding while I memo'd and solved. I tried this for distraction training.
*6x6x6BLD:* DNF
comment: I did not recall one wing two-cycle (memo'd too quickly), and I did one corner cycle in the opposite direction.

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* 1:35.32 1:37.98 (1:25.96) (DNF) 2:06.67 = 1:46.66


----------



## Alan Chang (Mar 18, 2011)

*3x3*: 16.63, 16.45, (15.86), 17.84, (18.20) = 16.97


----------



## Henrik (Mar 18, 2011)

Henrik

*3x3 Feet*: (1:06.94), (50.84), 1:01.16, 55.28, 53.41 => *56.62* sec 
 didn't think I would get sub-1 this week. And even an improvement from last week, yay


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 18, 2011)

2x2x2: 6.18 - 8.23 - 9.77 - 10.48 - 7.85 = 8.62 ( Massive improvement on PB and AVG!)
3x3x3: 28.01 - (27.65) - 27.78 - (32.14) - 27.86 = 27.88
4x4x4: (1:53.98) - 2:18.59 - 2:07.83 - (2:37.53) - 2:23.22 = 2:16.55
5x5x5: 3:41.60 - (4:28.99) - 3:58.63 - (3:32.00) - 4:03.90 = 3:54.71 (OMG! Sub-4 minutes finally! also a new PB)
3x3x3OH: (1:04.14) - 1:08.70 - (1:17.78) - 1:16.77 - 1:10.95 = 1:12.14 (PB avg and single)
3x3x3MTS: 3:16.20 - 3:11.58 - 2:05.66 - 3:21.07 - 1:56.24 = 2:51.15 (This would make a good official event...)
2-4: 3:03.74
2-5: 7:27.64
Magic: 2.02 - (1.93) - 2.11 - 2.16 - (2.64) = 2.10
Megaminx: 3:10.72 - (3:15.87) - 2:58.69 - 3:13.49 - (2:45.21) = 3:07.63 (PB AVG and my first 2 sub-3-minute solves ever!)
Pyraminx: (13.69) - 16.90 - 16.75 - (19.00) - 14.95 = 16.20
Square-1: 2:27.73 - 2:48.91 - 1:56.93 - 1:43.57 - 2:22.02 = 2:15.56 (Ugh, so failed this week)
Skewb: 13.59 - 16.22 - (21.75) - 13.12 - (8.99) = 14.31


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.09, 12.93, 7.33, 10.08, 7.58 = *8.33*
*3x3x3:* 19.63, 19.30, 23.19, 26.21, 21.52 = *21.45*
Comment: Not quite sub-20, I'm afraid, but definitely a good time for me!
*4x4x4:* 1:30.66 [OP], 1:20.92, 1:35.42 [O], 1:36.54 [O], 1:20.68 [O] = *1:29.00*
*5x5x5:* 2:15.53, 2:35.54, 2:37.13, 2:16.55, 2:24.04 = *2:25.38*
*6x6x6:* 4:50.60, 4:52.28, 5:53.39 [OP], 5:10.83, 4:56.47 [P] = *4:59.86*
*7x7x7:* 7:43.93, 7:18.56, 7:21.39, 7:28.11, 6:48.56 = *7:22.69*
Comment: I think that last solve might be my new PB! (At least, I don't remember doing one that fast before.)
*2x2x2 BLD:* 32.83, 29.97, 27.15 = *27.15*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:23.03], 1:17.47, 2:07.38 = *1:17.47*
Comment: First one off by 3 edges.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:43.68 [3:13], 8:37.69 [4:01], DNF [6:55.05, 3:30] = *6:43.68*
Comment: Third one off by 3 wings – I recalled GR correctly, but performed GB instead (it’s easier).
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [13:46.91, 7:04], 14:34.04 [7:36], 20:04.98 [12:11] = *14:34.04*
Comment: First one off by just 3 corners – I hate when that happens!
*6x6x6 BLD:* *34:50.79* [18:42]
Comment: Nice ordinary average solve.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [59:27.92, 36:17]
Comment: I could not get memo to stick; I went over the memo 4 times. When I finally finished memo, it was good, though. I was off by just 3 inner X centers – I skipped a location (with a single image), thinking I had already done it. At first I was really puzzled because I really thought I had done it, and I wondered if I had memorized it backwards, but on reflection I realized I really did skip it.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/11 = 7 points, 54:37.07* [37:25]
Comment: Third one off by 3 edges – I got confused while handling parity and messed it up. Eleventh one off by 4 corners – I memorized the wrong letter.
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.40, 42.61, 45.50, 46.71, 38.27 = *44.17*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:24.18, 1:36.30, 2:05.41, 1:41.55, 1:35.81 = *1:37.89*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:19.59, 1:10.43, 1:29.75, 1:21.83, 1:13.81 = *1:18.41*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*


Spoiler



2x2x2: D’ F’ U’ L’ R2 U
2x2x3: L’ F L’ F’ L’
3x cross: R F’ R’ D2 L D L’
4th pair: D2 F D2 F’ D2 F D F’
pseudo OLL: B’ L’ D’ L D
last 3 corners: B2 D’ F’ D B’ D’ F D

Comment: This one was really hard for me. This was my safety solve, found in the first 5 minutes or so.


*2-4 relay:* *1:57.92* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *5:23.40* [O]
Comment: Really terrible – the problem was a really really bad 4x4x4 solve.
*Magic:* 11.58, 10.00, 9.30, 7.68, 10.27 = *9.86*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. I think that’s my first sub-8 single!
*Master Magic:* 4.47, 3.75, 3.47, 3.44, 3.96 = *3.73*
*Clock:* 2:41.38 [0:37], 21.59, 17.78, 16.84, 20.71 = *20.03*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [43:39.63, 21:20], 3:02.69, 2:34.68, 2:48.44, 2:41.78 = *2:50.97*
Comment: BLD solve off by 4 corners (twisted, but permuted correctly) and 5 edges (a 5-cycle). I just started using my new MF8, which makes memo a bit confusing because even though the color scheme is the same, the shades are very different. I still think the MF8 is not quite as good as my old Chinaminx, but it’s getting close, and it’s probably already better for BLD. I’m determined to give up the Chinaminx because I hate the tiles falling off. (Fortunately, that’s never happened during a BLD solve.)
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:10.22], 16.43, 12.34, 15.44, 14.00 = *15.29*
Comment: BLD solve off by 2 edges flipped due to mismemorization.
*Square-1:* DNF [5:53.21, 3:53], 42.56 [P], 36.38, 41.41 [P], 56.61 [P] = *46.86*
Comment: BLD solve pretty scrambled – I think I undid a setup move twice. I tried rescrambling after I was done and executing the same memo, and it was solved the second time, so I know I memorized it correctly.
*Skewb:* 2:17.91, 1:00.72, 9.50, 16.94, 20.65 = *32.77*
Comment: BLD solve was super easy; I forgot to check the memo time because I was in such a hurry. Second solve was a disaster because I popped it and put it together wrong, so that I had to repop it at the end. Disastrous average.

Rebecca Hughey:
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [9:29.10], DNF [10:42.88], DNF [8:32.28] = *DNF*
Comment: All of them were fairly badly scrambled, but look at those times – she’s getting much faster! I checked her memo on the last one several hours after she did it; her corners were mostly wrong, but her edges were just off by her memorizing the wrong sticker of one piece. On the first one, her corner memo was perfect. Execution mistakes seem to be her bigger problem right now.



MaeLSTRoM said:


> 3x3x3MTS: 3:16.20 - 3:11.58 - 2:05.66 - 3:21.07 - 1:56.24 = 2:51.15 (This would make a good official event...)


The problem with match the scramble as an official event, in my opinion, is how to deal with the two scrambled cubes once you're done (unless you make it a "best of 1" event). After every solve, you have to get at least one of the cubes solved so the next scramble can be applied, and if we relied on the competitors to do that, it would make for confusion. At home, I always apply the inverse scramble to both cubes - it's much faster for me than it is for me to solve the cube normally (it takes about 15 seconds for me to apply an inverse scramble) - but I doubt we could count on scramblers at competitions to do that. I'm sure we could work around the problem, but it seems like no matter how we did it, it would be a more time-consuming event to run than other events with similar solve times.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 18, 2011)

2x2BLD:	37.33	dnf	27.28	= 27.28
3x3BLD:	1:47.81	1:39.90	dnf	= 1:39.90
4x4BLD:	6:03.49	dnf	7:36.71	= 6:03.49
5x5BLD:	dnf	19:05.06	17:31.80	= 17:31.80
6x6BLD:	dnf	no rerun of last week 
7x7BLD:	dnf	not so bad, actually fixed a pop (only one piece) but it did not help 
Multi: 2/3 = 1 in 14:18.55 (memo 8:50), first cube had two twisted corners

done bld
2x2:	33.24	27.36	49.66	dnf	36.72 = 39.87
3x3:	1:48.34	1:44.12	3:00.86	3:07.68	dnf = 2:08.96 
got tired and started to forget memo
4x4:	dnf	05:48.41	dnf	dnf	dnf = DNF 
one excellent solve and some more rather good


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> 4x4BLD:	6:03.49	dnf	7:36.71	= 6:03.49
> 4x4:	dnf	05:48.41	dnf	dnf	dnf = DNF
> one excellent solve and some more rather good


 
Wow - some really great 4x4x4 BLD times! I was pretty happy with my result this week, but you still beat me by more than 40 seconds!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. I am happy every time I manage to get you in some event .
Close also in 2BLD. I just wish I could get your consistency.... 
(and memo and speed )


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 19, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> At home, I always apply the inverse scramble to both cubes - it's much faster for me than it is for me to solve the cube normally (it takes about 15 seconds for me to apply an inverse scramble)


 
Oh, I always prefer to speedsolve them. I use my secondary cube first--that way I usually get a pretty good time on the second one


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 19, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Oh, I always prefer to speedsolve them. I use my secondary cube first--that way I usually get a pretty good time on the second one


 
same


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 19, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.42, (4.50), (8.90), 7.60, 6.79 = *6.94* 
*3x3:* 14.44, (16.77), (12.51), 14.21, 13.27 = *13.97*
*4x4:* 1:08.18, (1:07.52), 1:20.69, (1:34.84), 1:07.75 = *1:12.21*
*5x5:* 2:46.78, (3:10.99), 2:22.32, (2:15.89), 2:48.25 = *2:39.12*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:37.93*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *5:28.62*
_Comment: messed up during the 5x5._
*3x3 OH:* (24.73), 25.44, (33.96), 29.50, 26.44 = *27.13*
*Pyraminx:* (6.55), 11.60, 10.59, 12.93+, (15.93) = *11.71*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 23.20 = *23.20*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 53.95, 1:27.83 = *53.95*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*5x5 BLD:* 9:26.98, DNF, DNF = *9:26.98*
_Comment: Pb, the last one was reduced into a 3x3, so I assume my error was in the corners._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 14/17 (55:27.20) = *11 points*
_Comment: 3-cycle of edges, 3-cycle or edges, 2 flipped edges._


----------



## Micael (Mar 19, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> *3x3 Multi BLD:* 14/17 (55:27.20) = *11 points*
> _Comment: 3-cycle of edges, 3-cycle or edges, 2 flipped edges._



Zane, that's incredible!


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, I'm glad to see yourself return to multi :tu, after what seemed to be quite a long break.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 19, 2011)

fmc: D' R' B' U R U R2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 R F U' F U R U2 R2 F' R' D B U R' F D2 F' (*29*)

strange NISS solution:
pair on inverse scramble: F2
switch to inverse scramble
premoves for regular scramble: [D F2] 
start: D' R' B' (3 + 2)
switch to inverse scramble
premoves for inverse scramble: [B R D] 
(ignoring F2 D' as starting moves)
all but 3 edges: F D2 F' R U' B' D' R F R2 U2 R' U' F' U F'* U' (17 + 3)
premove correction: B R D
to solve edges at * insert R' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' R', no moves cancel
finally invert this solve

pffff, had no solution at all until last 10min. almost out of time! probably non-optimal insertion.
couldn't have done this in real comp

Guus


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 19, 2011)

2x2: 3.04, 3.65, 3.98, 3.78, 2.73= 3.48
3x3: 11.50, 16.58, 15.57, 14.00, 13.55= 14.32
4x4: 1:21.92, 1:20.65, 1:17.76, 1:16.33, 1:09.69 = 1:16.25
2+3+4: 1:20.89
Pyraminx: 10.36, 11.11, 9.97, 13.81, 14.77= 11.76
Square-1: 27.82, 49.70, 43.39, 41.94, 40.46= 41.93
OH: 38.21, 40.85, 42.37, 41.45, 36.38= 40.17
Skewb: 23.26, 27.38, 13.60, 18.58, 15.44= 19.07
Magic: 2.55, 1.43, 1.38, 1.50, 1.87= 1.59
2x2 BLD: 1:49.09, DNF, DNF= DNF 
MTS: 1:41.92, 1:40.65, 1:57.76, 1:26.33, 1:09.69= 1:18.28


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 19, 2011)

Preliminary results, don't know when I have time for this again .... 
Cangrats Simon, Mike & Ville!

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.10 Ville Seppänen
 2.16 SimonWestlund
 2.42 AnsonL
 2.89 nccube
 2.98 Yes, We Can!
 3.06 RCTACameron
 3.18 PAPPAS!!15
 3.34 Jaysammey777
 3.45 Puzzle
 3.49 cuberkid10
 4.14 Evan Liu
 5.20 Tim Reynolds
 5.75 masteranders1
 5.78 Kian
 5.87 Blablabla
 5.99 antoineccantin
 6.26 janelle
 6.94 Zane_C
 7.03 Jakube
 7.07 PeterV
 8.16 cyoubx
 8.33 Mike Hughey
 8.62 MaeLSTRoM
 9.10 hic2482w
 9.22 y235
 39.87 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(32)

 9.70 SimonWestlund
 9.87 Yes, We Can!
 10.58 Ville Seppänen
 11.54 AnsonL
 12.04 nccube
 12.28 PAPPAS!!15
 13.32 Evan Liu
 13.33 Puzzle
 13.97 Zane_C
 14.37 cuberkid10
 14.74 a small kitten
 14.76 Kian
 14.81 EmersonHerrmann
 15.33 Tim Reynolds
 15.54 cyoubx
 16.97 Alan Chang
 17.20 Jaysammey777
 18.27 Keroma12
 18.45 antoineccantin
 18.59 Edmund
 19.25 janelle
 19.63 masteranders1
 21.45 Mike Hughey
 23.30 Jakube
 27.07 PeterV
 27.56 hic2482w
 27.88 MaeLSTRoM
 34.77 RubikZz
 46.06 jrb
 50.50 hhgoal
 1:46.66 cmhardw
 2:38.96 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(17)

 47.96 Ville Seppänen
 48.94 SimonWestlund
 58.98 Yes, We Can!
 1:03.17 Evan Liu
 1:06.29 nccube
 1:10.61 Puzzle
 1:12.21 Zane_C
 1:12.85 Jaysammey777
 1:16.77 Tim Reynolds
 1:18.25 cuberkid10
 1:29.00 Mike Hughey
 1:40.76 antoineccantin
 1:41.43 Jakube
 2:16.55 MaeLSTRoM
 2:36.88 Blablabla
 3:31.88 RubikZz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(11)

 1:30.52 SimonWestlund
 1:37.10 Ville Seppänen
 1:58.04 nccube
 2:03.56 Kian
 2:12.45 Tim Reynolds
 2:25.38 Mike Hughey
 2:35.78 Evan Liu
 2:39.12 Zane_C
 3:18.96 Jakube
 3:41.98 Jaysammey777
 3:54.71 MaeLSTRoM
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:45.47 SimonWestlund
 3:41.17 Keroma12
 4:21.88 nccube
 4:24.65 Tim Reynolds
 4:59.86 Mike Hughey
10:50.67 Jaysammey777
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:50.16 SimonWestlund
 6:08.46 Keroma12
 6:40.32 Tim Reynolds
 7:22.69 Mike Hughey
 7:27.17 nccube
10:13.38 Jakube
15:45.01 Jaysammey777
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 15.39 a small kitten
 18.61 Yes, We Can!
 19.40 SimonWestlund
 20.04 EmersonHerrmann
 20.24 Ville Seppänen
 21.83 nccube
 24.23 Kian
 27.13 Zane_C
 28.25 Puzzle
 29.58 Jaysammey777
 29.62 Tim Reynolds
 31.99 Evan Liu
 32.93 janelle
 33.80 RCTACameron
 40.17 cuberkid10
 44.17 Mike Hughey
 56.52 Jakube
 1:12.14 MaeLSTRoM
 1:18.89 y235
 DNF Edmund
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 56.62 Henrik
 1:17.33 SimonWestlund
 1:37.89 Mike Hughey
 2:52.16 Jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 8.22 Ville Seppänen
 14.77 Jaysammey777
 15.38 RCTACameron
 15.55 SimonWestlund
 18.61 Evan Liu
 23.20 Zane_C
 25.38 Tim Reynolds
 27.15 Mike Hughey
 27.28 MatsBergsten
 33.79 Jakube
 1:02.64 Blablabla
 1:49.09 cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 25.40 Ville Seppänen
 53.95 Zane_C
 1:17.47 Mike Hughey
 1:28.11 SimonWestlund
 1:39.90 MatsBergsten
 1:54.46 Jaysammey777
 2:02.31 Jakube
 2:09.87 okayama
 2:17.00 Tim Reynolds
 2:33.86 Micael
 3:31.56 JyH
 DNF Rebecca Hughey
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 6:03.49 MatsBergsten
 6:07.57 SimonWestlund
 6:43.68 Mike Hughey
13:57.34 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jakube
 DNF Ville Seppänen
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF Jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 9:26.98 Zane_C
12:07.30 cmhardw
14:34.04 Mike Hughey
14:49.50 SimonWestlund
17:31.80 MatsBergsten
28:29.18 Jakube
39:25.99 okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

34:50.79 Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

14/17 (55:27)  Zane_C
9/11 (54:37)  Mike Hughey
6/6 (25:05)  SimonWestlund
3/4 (24:33)  Jakube
2/3 (14:18)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (17:12)  Jaysammey777
3/6 (26:47)  Micael
2/4 (30:02)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 53.84 SimonWestlund
 59.25 Jaysammey777
 1:06.03 Ville Seppänen
 1:18.41 Mike Hughey
 1:36.30 cuberkid10
 1:46.72 Tim Reynolds
 2:51.15 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:11.11 SimonWestlund
 1:11.22 Ville Seppänen
 1:20.89 cuberkid10
 1:24.92 Evan Liu
 1:37.93 Zane_C
 1:40.05 Tim Reynolds
 1:40.82 nccube
 1:48.14 Jaysammey777
 1:57.92 Mike Hughey
 2:06.21 Jakube
 2:18.60 masteranders1
 3:03.74 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:38.67 SimonWestlund
 2:59.42 Ville Seppänen
 3:38.88 nccube
 3:55.93 Tim Reynolds
 4:10.34 Evan Liu
 5:08.27 Jaysammey777
 5:11.07 Jakube
 5:23.40 Mike Hughey
 5:28.62 Zane_C
 7:27.64 MaeLSTRoM
*Magic*(8)

 1.26 nccube
 1.31 Evan Liu
 1.34 SimonWestlund
 1.60 cuberkid10
 1.82 Jaysammey777
 2.10 MaeLSTRoM
 4.16 RubikZz
 9.86 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(4)

 2.85 Evan Liu
 3.73 Mike Hughey
 3.99 SimonWestlund
 5.15 Jaysammey777
*Skewb*(4)

 13.76 Jaysammey777
 14.31 MaeLSTRoM
 19.09 cuberkid10
 32.77 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(6)

 9.92 SimonWestlund
 11.92 nccube
 12.45 Tim Reynolds
 14.22 Evan Liu
 16.86 Jaysammey777
 20.03 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(16)

 4.58 Puzzle
 4.68 SimonWestlund
 4.90 cubefan4848
 5.25 rickcube
 6.56 Jaysammey777
 6.71 Ville Seppänen
 6.76 Tim Reynolds
 7.42 Evan Liu
 8.39 nccube
 10.18 RCTACameron
 11.71 Zane_C
 11.76 cuberkid10
 15.29 Mike Hughey
 16.20 MaeLSTRoM
 29.19 Jakube
 33.61 RubikZz
*Megaminx*(7)

 51.96 SimonWestlund
 1:26.81 Jaysammey777
 1:44.37 Ville Seppänen
 1:52.08 Evan Liu
 2:50.97 Mike Hughey
 3:07.63 MaeLSTRoM
 4:34.54 Jakube
*Square-1*(10)

 19.49 SimonWestlund
 25.94 Ville Seppänen
 37.01 Evan Liu
 41.93 cuberkid10
 43.98 Jaysammey777
 46.86 Mike Hughey
 49.84 nccube
 1:03.34 Tim Reynolds
 1:04.94 PeterV
 2:15.56 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

29 guusrs
29 okayama
30 Kenneth
31 Cubenovice
31 irontwig
31 Attila
34 Ville Seppänen
34 SimonWestlund
39 Mike Hughey
47 Jaysammey777
49 nccube
91 hhgoal

*Contest results*

342 SimonWestlund
254 Mike Hughey
242 Ville Seppänen
230 Jaysammey777
197 Zane_C
191 nccube
168 Evan Liu
168 Tim Reynolds
129 Jakube
117 cuberkid10
100 Yes, We Can!
99 MatsBergsten
98 Puzzle
72 MaeLSTRoM
70 Kian
67 okayama
58 AnsonL
56 RCTACameron
52 PAPPAS!!15
49 a small kitten
44 EmersonHerrmann
42 Keroma12
40 antoineccantin
39 janelle
34 masteranders1
32 cmhardw
29 cyoubx
26 PeterV
26 Blablabla
25 Micael
22 guusrs
21 Edmund
20 Kenneth
20 RubikZz
20 Alan Chang
19 Attila
19 irontwig
19 Cubenovice
17 hhgoal
16 cubefan4848
15 rickcube
15 hic2482w
10 y235
8 Henrik
7 jrb
7 JyH
6 Rebecca Hughey


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 19, 2011)

Aaargh, so close to winning on skewb!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 19, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Aaargh, so close to winning on skewb!


haha I practice this event way to much not to win  but you did pretty good to


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2011)

Too late, as so often lately

*2x2x2: *(7.36) 8.15 8.16 (9.94) 8.90 = *8.40*
*3x3x3: *24.34 21.02 23.11 (25.83) (20.11) = *22.82*
*4x4x4: *1:24.50 (1:27.18) (1:16.59) 1:18.53 1:21.71 = *1:21.58*
*5x5x5: *2:04.88 (2:17.44) (2:03.13) 2:13.65 2:08.66 = *2:09.06*
*6x6x6: *4:09.11 4:25.41 (4:04.69) (4:39.19) 4:10.66 = *4:15.06*
*7x7x7: *6:34.94 6:35.19 (6:04.63) (6:52.84) 6:14.91 = *6:28.35*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF (45.06) 1:04.03 = *45.06*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF (4:08.34) 4:47.91 = *4:08.34*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *41.00 (51.47) 37.30 45.06 (34.61) = *41.12*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:12.43 1:08.11 (52.61) 1:17.50 (DNF) = *1:12.68* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:53.55 = *1:53.55*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:07.27 = *4:07.27*
*Magic: *(1.55) (3.47) 2.16 2.56 1.55 = *2.09*
*Master Magic: *4.56 (DNF) 4.80 (3.81) 4.55 = *4.64*
*Clock: *17.78 (19.18) 19.06 (14.31) 17.47 = *18.10*
*MegaMinx: *2:38.27 2:45.49 2:47.02 (2:50.90) (2:17.34) = *2:43.59*
*Pyraminx: *13.86 (17.59) 12.41 11.55 (11.34) = *12.61*
*Square-1: *(49.77) 1:09.34 51.69 (1:10.88) 1:07.27 = *1:02.77*


----------

